# Best Data plan for iPhone 4s



## jaacky

Hi everyone.
I recently purchased an iPhone 4s from the apple store. I don't believe in being locked in by a certain provider for three years so I have decided to buy the unlocked one. I wondering where I could find the best phone plan for cheapest which includes at least 150 minutes, unlimited text, and 500mb of data. I heard that using the smaller providers such as Moblicity and Wind have poor reception despite their amazing plans with unlimited data. If you can, please provide plan rate you are using if you are using an iPhone 4s; it would also be very appreciated as well.


----------



## jamesbe

If you really want to be frugal you should check out petro Canada and 7/11. They use rogers network so coverage is great and their prices are really good.

If you do some research you can get unlimited data for $10 a month! There are a few limitations to that data but for the most part it works.


----------



## cannew

Don't have iPhone, but Verizon 4G Samsung Stratosphere. We spend 5 months in the US and found that the Verizon Canada plan allows us to call long distance to\from US and Canada without Roaming fees. With 2 phones I have 700 min which I never use fully, for $80.

The data plan cost $30 and allows 4GB, again which I never use up.

My cost is much less than any plan available from Canada.


----------



## MoneyMaker

Try calling into a retentions department at any of the big 3.. I got this plan by doing that last year:

300 min even/weekends
VM/Call ID/2500 text
Rogers to Rogers
100 min long distance
6 gigs of data

Taxed in at $45/month


----------



## ddkay

Hate to boast but being consistently screwed by Bell/Rogers for so much of my life, weee










If you live inside a major city they cover and can go without the iPhone for awhile, I can't think of any reasons not to switch

Rogers also just updated their cancellation policy for 2012, so early cancellation fees now mostly reflect what's left of their hardware subsidy: http://mobilesyrup.com/2011/12/27/r...ill-bring-bill-60-like-changes-across-canada/


----------



## somecanuck

http://www.speakout7eleven.ca/promotions

7-Eleven SpeakOut has a free phone promotion. Pop that SIM into your iPhone 4S and have at it. You can get 100 minutes, unlimited text, unlimited data for $30/month. I'd switch if I could get out of my contract.


----------



## HackNSlash

Does anyone actually use the 7-11 speakout plan with unlimited data? I heard their data plans are limited in some way but I don't know how.


----------



## somecanuck

HackNSlash said:


> Does anyone actually use the 7-11 speakout plan with unlimited data? I heard their data plans are limited in some way but I don't know how.


I just looked into it. It's 3G but not every TCP/IP port is open. Browsing, email, and other common ports are, but I'm not so sure about any app that uses a custom port.


----------



## jamesbe

Yes as I said not everything may work, but most stuff goes over http.


----------



## somecanuck

jamesbe said:


> Yes as I said not everything may work, but most stuff goes over http.


I'd be willing to buy a SIM and give it a shot just to see on my phone. It's too good of a deal to pass up.

Telus has a nice prepaid deal too. $20/mo for unlimited texts and 250MB of data. 20 cents per minute for phone calls, but I rarely use the phone.


----------



## HackNSlash

Telus' prepaid plan is what I'm using now. I just use netTalk to do my calling over VOIP so I barely use any minutes at all.


----------



## m3s

somecanuck said:


> Telus has a nice prepaid deal too. $20/mo for unlimited texts and 250MB of data. 20 cents per minute for phone calls, but I rarely use the phone.


That's a nice plan. If you use free WiFi's and dl maps etc you really don't need much data, but at 250MB you do have to be careful and watch usage. The unlimited text is a joke because you can text with data anyways, and use VoIP like Hack for voice

Paying $70 for cell plans is just ludicrous. I think a more reasonable setup would be $30 for 2GB, with no overage charges (just throttled after 2GB) Which is what I have in Europe


----------



## praire_guy

I'm with telus. 50 bucks a month. 

Unlimited local calling, and texting. Call display, voicemail, call forward. 
5 gig of data. More than enough data. Never gone over 1.5 in a month. 

I like my plan.


----------



## somecanuck

praire_guy said:


> I'm with telus. 50 bucks a month.
> 
> Unlimited local calling, and texting. Call display, voicemail, call forward.
> 5 gig of data. More than enough data. Never gone over 1.5 in a month.
> 
> I like my plan.


When did you sign up? Are you stuck on a 3 year contract as well? I pay that same amount but my data is 500 MB (shared 1 gig with my wife), no call display, no call forward, unlimited jack ****.


----------



## jamesbe

A coworker got an android signed up for petro can and he is getting unlimited data for $10 a month, so his optotal plan is about $15 a month. He said everything works fine in 3G.


----------



## Kalergie

The 7-Eleven deal sounds great. Does anyone know if it is possible to tether to your laptop? I am using Fido right now and although I am getting ripped off by their fees, I do enjoy being able to tether. Works great as home internet.


----------



## jamesbe

Yes tethering works I tried that as well.


----------



## praire_guy

somecanuck said:


> When did you sign up? Are you stuck on a 3 year contract as well? I pay that same amount but my data is 500 MB (shared 1 gig with my wife), no call display, no call forward, unlimited jack ****.


I signed up back in may/11. 3years. The plan is still on the web site. 

I forgot to add I can share my 5 gigs (tether) to my iPad or computer too.


----------



## Kalergie

jamesbe: Thanks for the tip. I'll run this offer by the Fido retention guys and see what their counter offer is. But I guess I will give 7-Eleven or Petro a shot.


----------



## somecanuck

For Android at least, there are a slew of free tethering apps out there that cannot be detected by the carrier, should they wish to block tethering. Although if they're serious about it or if you begin racking up insane usage rates, I'm sure they could make an easy guess by your usage (i.e. loading half a dozen web sites while downloading 2-3 torrents), and most "unlimited" plans include a clause where the carrier can boot you for using too much.


----------



## praire_guy

A telus rep told me tethering was always allowed within your data limit. "data is data". So long as you didn't go over your limit. Now telus offers tethering as a "one up" on the competitors. 

ALL unlimited plans have fine print tha t can boot you for excessive usage. 

Most often no actual figure is listed, but "at our discretion" they can terminate your contract if they believe your usage to be abusive. 

Try using your "unlimited" data plan to tether to your computer and download HD movies every day for a month. They will boot you.


----------



## madpsintst

I have been on the 7 Eleven $30 Speakout plan on my out-of-contract Rogers-locked iPhone 3GS for the past couple of months and it is terrific. The plan includes 200 minutes voice per month, unlimited text messages, and unlimited data. The data works with Safari and push e-mail using my Google Exchange account, but iMessage does not work unless I am connected to Wifi. I followed these instructions to get it to work: http://themainframe.ca/2012/08/26/iphone-on-7-11-speakout-great/


----------

